# Lobster??



## Johnboy33 (Jul 24, 2013)

I aquired this beautiful lobster/crayfish today. Anybody know anything about it? what species it is? The closet thing I've been able to find on google is that he or she may be an orange dwarf crayfish? Thanks!!


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

what size is it? The pic is hard to tell, dwarfs are pretty small


----------



## Johnboy33 (Jul 24, 2013)

A few inches maybe 3-4


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

The dwarf mexican lobster doesn't typically get bigger than 2 inches. It is probably a tangerine crayfish PROCAMBARUS CLARKII ORANGE


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

Definitely not a dwarf mexican, colors aren't even close.


----------



## Johnboy33 (Jul 24, 2013)

I think you're right! I think it is a tangerine!! Thanks!!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

There are crayfish forums if you google it so you get really good info. I was going to get one until I learned they produce lots of waste and they can eat fish. You will want to clean the tank often. They have blue one at my local petco. The employees shared that they thought it had died at one point until they realized that it had molted. They had no idea that the crayfish could molt.


----------

